# Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

						Das Ziel unserer Umfrage ist es, die Interessen der PCGH-Leser noch besser kennenzulernen. Damit wir unsere Berichterstattung im Heft, auf der Webseite und in den Social-Media-Kanälen noch besser auf Ihre Wünsche und Ihr Surfverhalten abstimmen können. Die Daten werden uns auch dabei helfen, die Auswahl der Werbekunden besser auf Sieauszurichten. Unter allen Teilnehmern verlosen wir wertvolle Preise. Jeder, der mitmacht, erhält zudem einen 5-Euro-Gutschein für den Einkauf bei Gamesplanet.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*


----------



## Pikus (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Hab mitgemacht, hinterfrage aber mal nicht warum Einkommen und Versicherungen in so einer Umfrage relevant sind.


----------



## Edding (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Habe abgebrochen mein verdienst etc pp geht die mal rein gar nichts an


----------



## Maverick3k (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*



Pikus schrieb:


> Hab mitgemacht, hinterfrage aber mal nicht warum Einkommen und Versicherungen in so einer Umfrage relevant sind.



Um die untere Schicht auszusieben. Mehr Geld = ggf. mehr Versicherungen, bzw. gesellschaftlicher Stand.


----------



## bschicht86 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Daten bei PCGH und dem übergeordneten Unternehmen bleiben. Sowas wie Einkommen und Versicherungen  dürfte PCGH wohl nur interessieren, ob man ziemlich kaufkräftig in Bezug auf Hardware sein könnte oder nicht. (Meine Vorstellung)


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Also ich wollte eben die Umfrage durchgehen, aber was bitte geht CMG mein Einkommen, Erwerbstätigkeit etc an? 
Also ich hab nach der 3ten Seite abgebrochen, runzelte schon mit der Stirn als die Frage nach meinem Familienstand kam... und kurz darauf meine Wohnsituation, um dann vom Schulabschluß getoppt zu werden. 
Ne, aber sorry. Also die Umfrage bzw. Gewinnspiel könnt ihr behalten, schlimm genug das die "News" nur noch Clickbait Charakter haben, nun noch so ne Umfrage, ihr wollt ja fast mehr von mir wissen wie's Finanzamt oä, das kommt absolut nicht in die Tüte! 

Von so einer Umfrage sehe ich auch keinen nutzen für "passenderen" Content, denn es geht hier immernoch um PC's, Games und Hardware, ich will keine Nachrichten über den Immobilien- oder Aktienmarkt, auch denke ich nicht das PCGH jetzt zur Partnerbörse wird, nur weil jeder dritte Ledig ist...


----------



## Adi1 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Leute rückt Eure Daten raus, damit wird Kohle gemacht


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Angaben zum Lebenstandard von Lesern dienen zugegebenermaßen auch der Gewinnsteigerung – das heißt aber nicht, dass CMG eure Informationen weiter vertickt. Auch Werbekunden haben schlicht ein Interesse daran zu wissen, was für eine Gruppe ihre Anzeigen eigentlich sehen. Leuten mit 1.000 Euro netto zeigt man eher die Werbung für das 100-Euro-Mainboard, einer 3.000-Euro-Zielgruppe möchte man dagegen das 500-Euro-Flaggschiff verkaufen. Und zum Beispiel eine Werbung für Kinderschutz-Software entfaltet in einer Leserschaft von primär 12- bis 16-jährigen auch eine ganz andere Wirkung als bei End-20ern die mehrheitlich "Familienstand: Partnerschaft mit Kind" angekreuzt haben.


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Leute rückt Eure Daten raus, damit wird Kohle gemacht



Genau das hab ich auch gedacht, nachdem ich die Umfrage angeschaut hab.

Dank angegebener E-Mail Adresse ist man auch nicht mehr völlig annonym und das Gewinnspiel wirkt an der Stelle eher wie ein Köder um an möglichst viele Nutzerdaten zu gelangen mit passender E-Mail Adresse.

Wollte ja nichtmal am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, nur Angaben machen um eventuell die Berichterstattung etwas auszubauen, aber die Umfrage wirkt auf mich einfach nur völlig fragwürdig.

Da fragt man sich ob man den Nutzern nicht zutraut an einer Anonymen Umfrage teilzunehmen ohne ihnen ne Möhre vor die Nase zu halten, allerdings sollte diese auch relevante Fragen enthalten und nicht solch merkwürdige Fragen.


----------



## RavionHD (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Können Nichtdeutsche auch mitmachen?
Weil auf die Frage in welchem Bundesland ich wohne kann ich nur ein österreichisches angeben welches nicht dabei ist.


----------



## Mottekus (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

hab mal die email von nem kollegen angegeben


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*



Edding schrieb:


> Habe abgebrochen mein verdienst etc pp geht die mal rein gar nichts an



Es geht doch gar nicht darum, was du _verdienst_ – eigentlich wird nur gefragt, was du monatlich _bekommst_. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## INU.ID (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*



> 7.                                                                                            Was ist ihre aktuelle berufliche Tätigkeit?


Warum kein Antwortmöglichkeit wie "Privatier", oder auch "Vermieter"? Alles andere passt nicht.


> 22.                                                                                            Wo kaufen Sie Spiele meistens?


Wozu zählt ebay? Zu den "Marketplaces", wo allerdings nur die von Publishern (Steam, PS-Store) genannt werden?


> 24.                                                                                            Zu welchem Zeitpunkt kaufen Sie Spiele überwiegend?


Wenn ich von ihnen höre und sie mir gefallen = zu jedem Zeitpunkt? Keine der vorgegebenen Antworten passt hier auch nur annähernd.


> 27.                                                                                            Wie stehen Sie zu den folgenden Technik-Themen?


"Besitze ich oder Anschaffung ist geplant"? Warum kein "besitze ich und Anschaffung ist geplant"?


> 44.                                                                                            Wie stehen Sie zum Thema Geldanlage?


"Immobilien zur eigenen Nutzung"? Warum kein "Immobilien zur Vermietung"?

Immer diese halbgaren Umfragen.


----------



## Nenharma (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Ich habe erst abgebrochen als ihr meine Mail-Adresse wolltet,
das lässt eine gute Verknüpfung zu und findet somit nicht statt.

Keine Angst, mache das ganze von der Arbeit aus und werde somit 
auch nicht über cockies getraked ...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Es geht doch gar nicht darum, was du _verdienst_ – eigentlich wird nur gefragt, was du monatlich _bekommst_.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



"Gehalt" oder "gehalt" ? 




INU.ID schrieb:


> Warum kein Antwortmöglichkeit wie "Privatier", oder auch "Vermieter"? Alles andere passt nicht.



Ich könnte jetzt pöbeln und darauf hinweisen, dass nach einer "Tätigkeit", nicht nach einer Untätigkeit gefragt ist 
Ich glaube aber, dass "ich lebe von dem, was ich habe" tatsächlich nicht als Beruf zählt. Steht "Rentner" zur Auswahl? Das wäre zwar auch falsch, dürfte den Lebensumständen aber am nächsten kommen. (Ich frage so blöd, weil ich als Computec-Mitarbeiter nicht teilnehmen darf.)



> Wozu zählt ebay? Zu den "Marketplaces", wo allerdings nur die von Publishern (Steam, PS-Store) genannt werden?



Ebay ist nur eine Plattform, kaufen tust du letztlich beim Ebay-Anbieter und der ist kein Publisher-Store.



> "Besitze ich oder Anschaffung ist geplant"? Warum kein "besitze ich und Anschaffung ist geplant"?



Ich glaube, dass macht für die Berichterstattung keinen großen Unterschied 



> "Immobilien zur eigenen Nutzung"? Warum kein "Immobilien zur Vermietung"?
> 
> Immer diese halbgaren Umfragen.



Siehe oben


----------



## BigYundol (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Die "Bundesländer", resp. Kantone der Schweiz fehlen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber schon der Microzensus war hart an der Grenze dessen, 
was ich akzeptabel fand, hier wird es dann etwas zu weitgehend, insbesondere, weil
man seine realten Kontaktdaten eingeben müssen wird (keine Ahnung, habe nach ein
paar intimen Fragen mit falschen Antworten abgebrochen)

aber allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg beim Gewinnspiel


----------



## Ion (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Habe mal mitgemacht, auch wenn manche Fragen mehr als merkwürdig sind


----------



## LastManStanding (1. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Ich wolte mitmachen... aber ich finde die Fragen sind sehr apeziell und gehen keine was an egal wie anonym sorry.
Das sieht aus wie eine Marktforschung würde das Die Computer Hardware Branche auf die diese Seite ausgelegt ist- betreffen-dann ist es in Ordnung. Aber so sieht es nicht aus als wenn das eine Statistik Generell zur Leserschafft ist.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Was geht euch bitteschön die Wohnsituation und der Bildungsabschluss an??

Da werden viele personenbeziehbare Daten illegal abgefragt. Datensparsamkeit sieht anders aus.

Da sollte Dringend noch eine Option "Keine Angabe" eingefügt werden.


----------



## Laudian (3. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Da ist ein Bug bei der Frage nach den Versicherungen, die man besitzt: Man muss mindestens eine auswählen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (3. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Die Umfrage ist in der Tat schon etwas sehr detailliert 
Fehlen nur noch die Fragen "Wie viele Ex-Freundinnen hattest du schon?" und "Welche Automarke fährst du?"


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*



Laudian schrieb:


> Da ist ein Bug bei der Frage nach den Versicherungen, die man besitzt: Man muss mindestens eine auswählen.



Da sind noch mehr so Dinge - ich habe beim Zwang zu einem Lieblings-Fast-Food abbrechen müssen um nicht zu lügen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Um die untere Schicht auszusieben. Mehr Geld = ggf. mehr Versicherungen, bzw. gesellschaftlicher Stand.


???
Jedem kann man etwas verkaufen. In dieser Umfrage werden sehr persönliche Daten abgefragt und über die Emailadresse persönlich zuordbar, weil Datenkraken, an die die Daten natürlich verkauft werden, diese ebenso wie die temporäre IP-Adresse eindeutig zuordnen können. Es sind viel weniger die Fragen zu Computern, dass sind vermutlich Dummyfragen oder werden wirklich von PCGH zur Gewichtung kommender Artikel genutzt , als vielmehr die Fragen nach Familieneinkommen und Versicherungen. Es geht um zielgerichtete Werbung. Andere Fragen wie zum Fastfoodkonsum sind viel entscheidender zur persönlichen Kategorisierung. Für dieses Gewinnspiel wie für alle anderen auch gilt: Eine neue Emailadresse eröffnen und dann mit lachenden Augen regelmäßig schauen, was für SPAM-Mails ins Leere laufen.

Jetzt bleibt nur die Frage, ob es sich lohnt, wieder ein paar Minuten mit dem Eröffnen eines neues Mailkontos zu verschwenden. Ich hätte das z.B. nur gemacht, wenn die Gewinner hier im Thema veröffentlicht worden wären. Dann hätte es gereicht, einmal in die neue Face-Maiadresse zu schauen. Dort aber regelmäßig prüfen zu müssen, ob eine Antwort kam, rechtfertig die geringe Gewinnchance nicht. 

Ich drücke allen Teilnehmen die Daumen. Die Preise sind wertig.



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Fehlen nur noch die Fragen "Wie viele Ex-Freundinnen hattest du schon?" und "Welche Automarke fährst du?"


Welche Produkte willst Du auf Basis der Antworten verkaufen? Wen interessiert, wie viele Exbeziehungen oder Sexualpartner Du hattest? Einzig private Krankenversicherungen, weil Dein Versicherungsbeitrag signifikant steigen würde bzw. Du keinen Vertrag bekommen würdest, so wie keine Prostituierte eine private Krankenversicherung bekommen würde, gäbe sie ihren Beruf korrekt  an. Hat sie mal schwere Erkrankungen, wird sie ohne Bezahlen aus dem Vertrag geschmissen werden wegen fehlerhafter Angaben.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Da sind noch mehr so Dinge - ich habe beim Zwang zu einem Lieblings-Fast-Food abbrechen müssen um nicht zu lügen.



Es gab die Antwort "Andere", also war es viel harmloser als viele andere Fragen, die wenig mit dem im Artikel angekündigten Grund zur Umfrage zu tun haben. Ich frage mich bei sowas immer nur, ob die den Fragebogen entwickelnden "Marketingprofis" auf nur im geringsten auf die Idee kommen, wir würden die Fragen ernsthaft beantworten und mit welchen Kriterien solche Einsendungen nicht gewertet werden.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Sorry, die Fragen dieser Umfrage finde ich nicht in Ordnung.
Bei sowas werde ich nicht mitmachen, auch wenn wegschmeiß-emalemailadressen helfen würden.


----------



## Jimiblu (6. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Ja wenn man nur gewinnen will Wegwerfemail und irgendwas ankreuzen...hab ich auch so gemacht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ???
> Es gab die Antwort "Andere", […]


… die bei mir genausowenig zutrifft. Insofern ändert sich durch deinen Einwurf für mich und mein Argument nichts.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ???
> […] viele andere Fragen, die wenig mit dem im Artikel angekündigten Grund zur Umfrage zu tun haben.


Der Vortext ist doch ziemlich eindeutig. Und ich sehe im Fließtext auch nichts, was dem eine großartig andere Richtung geben würde.


			
				Vortext schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ziel unserer Umfrage ist es, die Interessen der PCGH-Leser noch besser kennenzulernen. Damit wir unsere Berichterstattung im Heft, auf der Webseite und in den Social-Media-Kanälen noch besser auf Ihre Wünsche und Ihr Surfverhalten abstimmen können. Die Daten werden uns auch dabei helfen, die Auswahl der Werbekunden besser auf Sie auszurichten. […]


----------



## ludscha (6. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Der Gläserne Mensch rückt immer näher


----------



## Corsair_Fan (6. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

ja die wollen verdammt viel über einen wissen? komisches Gewinnspiel denk eher mal das die Datensammeln wollen oder so. Was geht den meine Familienstand oder wo ich grad wohne, Schulabschluss und so an.
Was hatt das mit Gewinnspiel zu tun??


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*



Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> ja die wollen verdammt viel über einen wissen? komisches Gewinnspiel denk eher mal das die Datensammeln wollen oder so. Was geht den meine Familienstand oder wo ich grad wohne, Schulabschluss und so an.
> Was hatt das mit Gewinnspiel zu tun??


Es geht um PCGH-Artikel und Werbung. Um zielgerichtete Werbung zu machen, muss man die Kunden kennen, darum haben alle Fragen Sinn. Solange die Daten bei PCGH bleiben würden, hätte ich nichts dagegen.Meine Realdaten sind eh bekannt. Den Jungs traue ich und die sind harmlos. Nach dem letzten Gewinnspiel kamen aber in paar merkwürdige Mails, die für mich den Verdacht nahe legen. dass mindestens die email vermutlich aber auch die dazugehörigen Daten weiter verkauft werden oder geklaut wurden, letzteres kann ja auch sein. Darum rate ich immer, für Gewinnspiele eine separate emailadresse anzulegen.


----------



## Tigertechnik (6. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Gibt mal alle an, dass ihr mit Barbie spielt  Evt. gibts dann in den nächsten Ausgaben Barbiewerbung+lillifee zu sehen


----------



## Rayken (7. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

sehr eigenartige Umfrage


----------



## dergunia (8. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

aloha,

alos ich habe mich jetzt mal durch die fragenhölle die ich durch meine vorherigen kommentatoren erwartet habe, gearbeitet. und ja es ist eine fragenhölle!!!
warum zum henker wird das als "verbesserung der PCGH-Inhalte" verkauft?!?!? wenn ihr (Redaktion) eure inhalte spezialisieren wollt und den lesern und usern mehr bieten möchtet macht das in einer eigenen umfrage aber nicht so. das ist durch und durch a) viel zu allgemein gehalten und b) totale verar***e eines jeden technik-interessierten :/ . würde die umfrage "umfrage für bessere werbeangebote" oder "allgemeine datenerhebung der nutzer" heißen würden zwar nicht ganz so viele teilnehmen, man spart sich aber das durchklicken und öffnen der seite. zudem weiß man von anfang an woran man ist und wird nicht gelockt (clickbait!!!) und dnekt sich nach der 3ten seite wtf. es fehlen themenbezogene fragen wie z.B. "findest du als leser, dass manche marken in tests bevorzugt werden?". das ist inhaltlich greifbar und jeder kann damit was anfangen. oder auch die möglichkeit, themen für die redaktion vorzuschlagen, die ins standard-programm aufgenommen werden, fehlt komplett  .

over all kann ich nur jedem menschen von dieser umfrage abraten. spart euch diesen 5€-Gutschein (der eh erst ab einem einkaufswert von 30€ gültig ist) und behaltet eure daten. falls ihr doch teilnehmt, viel glück bei den gewinnen.
ich für meinen teil lasse mich nicht mit zucker ins schlachthaus locken 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Skade (8. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

nicht die Haupt sondern die Emailadresse für Spam angeben und gut ist.


----------



## dergunia (8. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*



Skade schrieb:


> nicht die Haupt sondern die Emailadresse für Spam angeben und gut ist.



und selbst dafür ist mir das zu schade und zu blöd xD


----------



## Lelwani (8. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

kauft keiner mehr eure zeitung das ihr jetzt so geld machen müsst? lächerlicher verein... wird immer schlechter


----------



## Dooma (8. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

1. Seite direkt wieder abgebrochen.
Total unseriös, was geht euch an was ich für einen Familienstand habe und welche Abschlüsse ich gemacht habe?
Nö, ihr habt doch wohl nen Vogel...


----------



## PCIT (8. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*



Edding schrieb:


> Habe abgebrochen mein verdienst etc pp geht die mal rein gar nichts an



Dann verdienst du scheinbar so wenig, dass es dir peinlich ist. 

@Dooma du hast scheinbar auch noch nie bei irgend einer Umfrage mitgemacht.... Das sind absolute Standardfragen....


----------



## EyRaptor (8. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*



PCIT schrieb:


> Dann verdienst du scheinbar so wenig, dass es dir peinlich ist.
> 
> @Dooma du hast scheinbar auch noch nie bei irgend einer Umfrage mitgemacht.... Das sind absolute Standardfragen....



Ich hoffe, dass das auch aufgrund des Smilyes  nicht ernst gemeint ist.
Bei eher unseriösen Umfragen mögen das vllt. normale Fragen sein.


----------



## hanfi104 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Zum Thema was für Werbung soll ins Heft? Hardware Werbung, und Spiele. Was für Werbung soll auf die Seite? Hardware und Spiele. Heißt ja *PC*_G_H.
Computec Media selbst juckt mich nicht die Bohne. Ich konsumieren ausschließlich PCGH.


----------



## dergunia (8. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

@Dooma
naja sowas wie alter, familienstand und evtl auch einkommen sind tatsächlich noch standard fragen.
nur so wie das hier beworben wird ist das beschiss von oben bis unten.

und PCIT meint sowas ganz bestimmt nicht ernst  das wäre ja hate und das ist ja nicht erlaubt ^^

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## KotterFX (8. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Also ich bin sehr skeptisch geworden, habe es aber durchgezogen bis zu dem Punkt, wo man sich bei dieser Umfrage-Seite registrieren soll. Da war für mich auch Schluss. Muss zugeben, dass ich mich vom Gewinnspiel habe blenden lassen. In Zukunft mache ich bei soetwas nicht mehr mit. Die "Fragen" gehen teilweise zu weit und über die Mail, die man am Ende angeben soll, ist es auch nicht mehr wirklich anonym.


----------



## xzak (8. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*



KotterFX schrieb:


> Also ich bin sehr skeptisch geworden, habe es aber durchgezogen bis zu dem Punkt, wo man sich bei dieser Umfrage-Seite registrieren soll. Da war für mich auch Schluss. Muss zugeben, dass ich mich vom Gewinnspiel habe blenden lassen. In Zukunft mache ich bei soetwas nicht mehr mit. Die "Fragen" gehen teilweise zu weit und über die Mail, die man am Ende angeben soll, ist es auch nicht mehr wirklich anonym.



HEHE der war gut!


----------



## Schori (8. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Eigentlich fehlt ein Feld mit 100€ / Monat 

Aber ich denke solche Gruppen sind völlig uninteressant für die Werbung.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Ich hab gern mitgemacht und da ich die Email angegeben hab mit der ich auch hier angemeldet bin, kann man ja genau nachvollziehen welche meine Antworten waren. Dann is es weniger Arbeit beim zuordnen.


----------



## Dooma (8. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*



PCIT schrieb:


> @Dooma du hast scheinbar auch noch nie bei irgend einer Umfrage mitgemacht.... Das sind absolute Standardfragen....



Dein Ernst? 
Genau solche Fragen und genau diese Art von Aufbau sind ein absolutes Warnzeichen das auf eine unseriöse und unnötige Datensammelei hindeutet.

Fragen nach Geschlecht und Alter sind noch Ok, aber was geht es irgendjemanden an wieviel ich verdiene und ob ich noch ledig bin? 
Solche Fragen sind, wenn überhaupt, optional auszufüllen; 
hier aber als Zwang-Felder vorhanden.

Wenn es für dich normal ist deine persönlichen Daten so freiwillig auszuplaudern, dann sollest du mal darüber nachdenken was Datenschutz wirklich beinhaltet und vor allem worin der persönliche Wert für all diese Mühen ist.
Du entanonymisierst dich freiwillig, lässt du auch Kontoauszüge von dir an der Bushaltestelle rumliegen? 
Denn nichts anderes ist das hier.

Ich mag solche **zensiert** wie dich nicht; es ist nicht cool zum meinen, dass mit persönlichen Daten Vorteile zu erhalten wäre kostenlos.
Wenn man sich den Wert eines solchen perfekten Profils anschaut, besonders wenn auch noch in rauer Menge vorhanden,  wäre man gewiss meist billiger, wenn man sich den versprochenen Vorteil einfach mit Geld kauft.


 *INU-Edit: Achte bitte mal etwas auf deine Ausdrucksweise.*


----------



## KaterTom (9. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*

Eine für Computec typische Umfrage, damit sie uns noch mehr mit Werbung zuballern können. Da bei den sehr persönlichen Fragen die Antwortmöglichkeit "geht euch nichts an" fehlt, habe ich da einfach irgendeinen Stuss angeklickt.


----------



## dergunia (9. März 2018)

*AW: Große Leserumfrage: Jetzt mitmachen & tolle Preise gewinnen*



Dooma schrieb:


> Wenn es für dich normal ist deine persönlichen Daten so freiwillig auszuplaudern, dann sollest du mal darüber nachdenken was Datenschutz wirklich beinhaltet und vor allem worin der persönliche Wert für all diese Mühen ist.
> Du entanonymisierst dich freiwillig, lässt du auch Kontoauszüge von dir an der Bushaltestelle rumliegen?
> Denn nichts anderes ist das hier.



das beschreibt diese , nennen wir es mal "umfage", ziemlich gut bzw verdeutlicht was da von einem für angaben verlangt werden. finde das bushaltestellen-beispiel sehr schön. aber auch der begriff "der gläserne mensch" passt hier wie gesäßteil auf transportbehältnis. nur weil ich eine zeitschrift lese muss der herausgeber nicht wissen was ich arbeite wieviel ich verdiene und wieviel hektar land meine königliche familie hat. sorry aber das ist bildlich gesprochen ein hütchen spiel. du denkst du gewinnst was, gehst am ende doch leer aus.

@redaktion mir gefällt eure arbeit sehr gut, auch das ihr ab und zu videos auf youtube veröffentlicht wo etwas erklärt wird oder so finde ich toll. und das ist die stelle an der man die journalistische arbeit und die wirtschaftliche arbeit trennt. die redaktion macht einen guten job (verbessern kann man immer etwas  ) aber der herausgeber will verdienen und nicht gute journalistische arbeit bekommen. ohne geld kein lohn für die redakteure und ohne die keine pcgh. aber diese "umfrage" ist einfach lächerlich.....

Redakteure, Grafiker und co. an euch geht das zum glück nicht. aber an die chefetage kann ich nur folgendes sagen: Josef Ackermann hätte den Beschiss schöner versteckt!

Cheers,
Chris


----------

